# Follow Up - Yankees Dialed Electro-chron



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I was just fooling around on the internet and found out a little more about the Yankees dialed electro-chron that I posted a picture of a while back.

Check this out - this was given to Joe DiMaggio on the same day as the one I bought:










Now Joe DiMaggio is one of the most revered baseball players of all time, and Christie's sold this watch at auction earlier this year for $13,750.00. Here's the link:

http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/lot_det...e2-fc4d780538b0

Also interesting is the original triangular box. There was an electro-chron sold earlier this year on eBay in one of these boxes. While I did keep a copy of the auction, it isn't something I can post here as it is in MDI file format. I'd be glad to e-mail it though, to interested parties.

I'm feeling good about my purchase of a similar watch for $150, but don't harbour any illusions that it is worth anywhere near what Joltin' Joe's watch is worth.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Very interesting. Thanks for taking the time to post. Sounds like you got a good buy.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Take a look at this on eBay:

item #110318254048

The very electro-chron that we were discussing. Being auctioned "live" with a starting price of $10,000.00

I bought one of the triangle boxes today on eBay for 20 bucks. Maybe I could add my Monty Stratton watch and ask 10 grand too!!!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Maybe I could add my Monty Stratton watch and ask 10 grand too!!!


I'm sure it's very tempting. Obviously a person of your high moral standards would never stoop to such a thing... would you? :huh:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I was just fooling around on the internet and found out a little more about the Yankees dialed electro-chron that I posted a picture of a while back.
> 
> Check this out - this was given to Joe DiMaggio on the same day as the one I bought:
> 
> ...


Hi martinus thats a very interesting and well researched story I was lucky enough to pick one of those up a couple of weeks ago for $160 and a non runner at that. Anyway it off to the guru (paul) for a service cant wait to get it back keep you posted


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I could add my Monty Stratton watch and ask 10 grand too!!!
> ...


A years salary Rob


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Take a look at this on eBay:
> 
> item #110318254048
> 
> ...


Hi there I see in their description they have the movement down as tuning fork you think they would get that right for $10000 + still if you did not like it you could send it back under the trade description act


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Take a look at this on eBay:
> 
> item #110318254048
> 
> ...


So Dave...is the seller the guy who won it at the Christies Auction? :huh:

If so, I wonder if he's a Credit Crunch Casualty? The US guy that sold me his busted Longines Ultra-Quartz is now auctioning his rare, working Ultra-Quartz due to the Credit Crunch...we're living through difficult times....MarkF was right 

Sadly, I wont be bidding on this one  I wonder if it needs a service...  :tongue2:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This time through (Dec. 11, 2008) the watch sold for $11,500 + a 22.5% buyers premium for a total of $14,087.50. I guess after paying the auctioneer he took it on the chin.


----------

